# Directv2PC question



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

I looked around in the forum and on google and could not find the answer to this so I apologize if my forum sleuthing skills are not up to par.

I have a 4 year old Sony Vaio laptop. I installed Directv2PC about 9 months ago and it worked great.

I did not use it for a couple of months until last night. All of a sudden, it would not work because it could not find my DVR. I went through troubleshooting my network, etc. and ended up having to re-install the Directv2PC program.

Now, I can find the server no problem. However, I cannot watch any of my recorded content because it says my graphics card/driver does not support screen capture protection. It tells me to update the driver or make changes to my graphics settings.

My graphics card is an Intel 915GM. I updated the driver via intel's website.

Still cannot use Directv2PC.

Am I just screwed because my graphics card is old and doesn't support what is required?


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

I and many others have the same issue. Directv released a software update this week that basically locked out anyone not using HDCP. Some people have said that using a VGA cable to the monitor helps, but it did not for me. For laptops you are screwed if a driver update doesn't help. They also disabled my Fujitsu laptop so no more watching Food Network while I cook!

Mine has been working for a year and as recent as last Saturday, screen capture was always disabled when Directv2PC was running so I know my system supports that even though the software tells me it doesn't.

I know it's beta software, but to just up and disable who knows how many thousands of users with no warning or support is pretty sad if you ask me.


----------



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

I agree that is ridiculous. Thank again, it's not too surprising considering their history of poor customer service.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

abenjami said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I agree that is ridiculous. Thank again, it's not too surprising considering their history of poor customer service.


Why is it bad customer? Just becasue they are enforcing mandated copy protection?


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Why is it bad customer? Just becasue they are enforcing mandated copy protection?


The copy protection was already in place on my system.


----------



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Why is it bad customer? Just becasue they are enforcing mandated copy protection?


No. Because in general, their customer service is poor.

And in this situation, they rolled out a product a good portion the existing users now cannot use without any notice they would be unable to continue using the product.


----------



## mcmattyo (May 27, 2007)

I had a similar problem, I had to get a new activation key. For some reason the old one would not work. I could see my shows but every time I tried to play them it gave me the message about protected content can't be played or something similar. Maybe try this to see if it helps you all the forums talked about driver updates but that never helped me, use a new email when you request the key as well.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

When are corporations going to learn that copy protection does not stop determined pirates -- all it does is alienate normal users who just want to watch their shows/listen to their music when and where they want to.

:nono2:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

abenjami said:


> No. Because in general, their customer service is poor.
> 
> And in this situation, they rolled out a product a good portion the existing users now cannot use without any notice they would be unable to continue using the product.


Again, the inability to play copyrighted matieral becasue of improper hardware is NOT a customer service issue, the issue resides in the CPE equipment that the end user is attempting to use.

On my 5 machines, 4 of them utilize the application perfectly since they all have the supported and correct hardware, the 5th one will not because it is a budget machine that does not have hardware required to support the copy protection. Not Directv's fault that the 5th machine that does not meet the minimum specifications will not work.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

ATARI said:


> When are corporations going to learn that copy protection does not stop determined pirates -- all it does is alienate normal users who just want to watch their shows/listen to their music when and where they want to.
> 
> :nono2:


Cp prevent the casual user, as they say, nothing prevents the determined or professional.

I can watch all the movies I want and listen to all the music I want, copy protection is not preventing me from doing so.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> Cp prevent the casual user, as they say, nothing prevents the determined or professional.
> 
> I can watch all the movies I want and listen to all the music I want, copy protection is not preventing me from doing so.


So I guess it should just go away then? You guys are shooting the messenger because your crap doesnt work. If you arent willing to upgrade your equipment, tough. Most likely D*'s ability to provide this type of functionality was contingent on being able to protect the content, now that they have gotten it fixed to how it is supposed to work, the people's who's systems dont meet the requirements are calling foul....

:nono:

Flame away, but this is the way of the future and there is nothing any of us can do about it...if you don't like it, don't use the product...its that simple. If anything, put pressure on the vendors of your equipment to get their hardware working properly. Every LCD and video chipset from the last few years_SHOULD_ be HDCP compliant, every audio chipset should allow playback if the drivers were worth a darn. If you think a new product like this should work on 4-5 year old hardware, the requirements are too high for that to even be a pipedream...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> So I guess it should just go away then? You guys are shooting the messenger because your crap doesnt work. If you arent willing to upgrade your equipment, tough. Most likely D*'s ability to provide this type of functionality was contingent on being able to protect the content, now that they have gotten it fixed to how it is supposed to work, the people's who's systems dont meet the requirements are calling foul....
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Flame away, but this is the way of the future and there is nothing any of us can do about it...if you don't like it, don't use the product...its that simple. If anything, put pressure on the vendors of your equipment to get their hardware working properly. Every LCD and video chipset from the last few years_SHOULD_ be HDCP compliant, every audio chipset should allow playback if the drivers were worth a darn. If you think a new product like this should work on 4-5 year old hardware, the requirements are too high for that to even be a pipedream...


I've got it running on 4-5 year old hardware.
One needed a new video card & the other has analog monitors, so uses the VGA connection.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> So I guess it should just go away then? You guys are shooting the messenger because your crap doesnt work. If you arent willing to upgrade your equipment, tough. Most likely D*'s ability to provide this type of functionality was contingent on being able to protect the content, now that they have gotten it fixed to how it is supposed to work, the people's who's systems dont meet the requirements are calling foul....
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Flame away, but this is the way of the future and there is nothing any of us can do about it...if you don't like it, don't use the product...its that simple. If anything, put pressure on the vendors of your equipment to get their hardware working properly. Every LCD and video chipset from the last few years_SHOULD_ be HDCP compliant, every audio chipset should allow playback if the drivers were worth a darn. If you think a new product like this should work on 4-5 year old hardware, the requirements are too high for that to even be a pipedream...


So I guess the RIAA is wrong in dropping DRM? itunes as well? Consumers have spoken with their wallets on music, and eventually the MPAA will have to follow as well.

I'm glad the economy hasn't affected your ability to buy new gear every time corporations need a raise. The average user, however, is not so lucky.


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> So I guess it should just go away then? You guys are shooting the messenger because your crap doesnt work. If you arent willing to upgrade your equipment, tough. Most likely D*'s ability to provide this type of functionality was contingent on being able to protect the content, now that they have gotten it fixed to how it is supposed to work, the people's who's systems dont meet the requirements are calling foul....
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Flame away, but this is the way of the future and there is nothing any of us can do about it...if you don't like it, don't use the product...its that simple. If anything, put pressure on the vendors of your equipment to get their hardware working properly. Every LCD and video chipset from the last few years_SHOULD_ be HDCP compliant, every audio chipset should allow playback if the drivers were worth a darn. If you think a new product like this should work on 4-5 year old hardware, the requirements are too high for that to even be a pipedream...


I'm guessing I need a new video card, I'm not a big gamer so my old ATI Radeon 9700 has done everything I need up to this point. The DVI vs VGA connection doesn't really matter to me, I can't tell a difference switching between the two anyway. I suppose streaming HD content might change that, but it is what it is.

Do you think a card like this would work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121235

I just don't want to buy something and not have it work if possible.

thanks


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mdwood said:


> I'm guessing I need a new video card, I'm not a big gamer so my old ATI Radeon 9700 has done everything I need up to this point. The DVI vs VGA connection doesn't really matter to me, I can't tell a difference switching between the two anyway. I suppose streaming HD content might change that, but it is what it is.
> 
> Do you think a card like this would work?
> 
> ...


What does the advisor say about your current vid card and monitor?

If your vid card is fine but your monitor isnt, at least when trying to use the DVI connection, it still won't work....you seem to be willing to switch to VGA though. On one of my older PC's, even though my monitor and vid card supported HDCP according the specs, I had to switch it to VGA to make it work. The vid card was borderline anyway being a 7800GS OC card with 256MB RAM....

On a side note, I dont think some realize how much grunt it takes to play an HD stream back smoothly, another reason the specs are high...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> So I guess it should just go away then? You guys are shooting the messenger because your crap doesnt work. If you arent willing to upgrade your equipment, tough. Most likely D*'s ability to provide this type of functionality was contingent on being able to protect the content, now that they have gotten it fixed to how it is supposed to work, the people's who's systems dont meet the requirements are calling foul....
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Flame away, but this is the way of the future and there is nothing any of us can do about it...if you don't like it, don't use the product...its that simple. If anything, put pressure on the vendors of your equipment to get their hardware working properly. Every LCD and video chipset from the last few years_SHOULD_ be HDCP compliant, every audio chipset should allow playback if the drivers were worth a darn. If you think a new product like this should work on 4-5 year old hardware, the requirements are too high for that to even be a pipedream...


Actually, my 'crap' works just fine, thank you.

And I know D* is just following orders.

Its the RIAA and MPAA who think they are above the 1st Amendment and Fair Use Doctrines that really make me


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdwood said:


> Do you think a card like this would work?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121235
> 
> ...


Technically that card should work, but you need to make sure what type of slots you have available in your motherboard. The new card you chose is a PCI Express x16, so you need to have that type of slot available. Your old card type is an AGP 8x board, so that new card definitely won't go into the slot you are removing it from.

Here is an example of an card that would fit in that slot and does have HDCP [Link].


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Technically that card should work, but you need to make sure what type of slots you have available in your motherboard. The new card you chose is a PCI Express x16, so you need to have that type of slot available. Your old card type is an AGP 8x board, so that new card definitely won't go into the slot you are removing it from.
> 
> Here is an example of an card that would fit in that slot and does have HDCP [
> 
> ...


as would this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121315


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I believe this one would also work and it's the least expensive AGP HDCP capable card I have found. It runs about $50, while the next card up is over $70. If I remember correctly, it did meet the specs according to the advisor.

- Merg

*Edit:* Dang nabbit VOS!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> *Edit:* Dang nabbit VOS!


You might think about putting down the donuts. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> You might think about putting down the donuts. :lol:


Donuts?!? Where? Where? 

- Merg


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

I had the same thing happen too. My monitor is not HDCP compatible and I connect it using DVI, so HD recordings cannot be played back on this PC.

SD recordings play fine though. I'm confused as to why they're encrypting HD from the network channels. I tried to playback the Office on my PC and got the error. 

I have the R22 (with HD) hooked up to the computer using HD PVR, but I only have one feed enabled on it and I wanted to watch the CFB game.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am moving this to the DIRECTV2PC Extras forum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

abenjami, you might see if there is a driver update at Sony's website. I know you got the intel driver but there may be some customizations you can download.


----------



## boufa (Dec 24, 2007)

I know that this has been rehashed a few times over, BUT, it is Directv's fault, sort of, and not the end users. So all of those windows vista haters out there that complained about windows vista's hardware requirements are wrong? So it is o.k. to release a piece of software that only works on certain machines. Sounds like MAC thinking to me.

The reality is this, in the PC environment there is an nearly endless combination of hardware. That being the case, every software designer has to draw the line somewhere. The argument is over where the line was drawn. Certainly, those on one side of the line are going to be unhappy. The biggest cause of unhappy, beta or not, is being able to run it one day and not the next. The biggest requirements should have been locked down way earlier in this process, then you don't givith and taketh away. I cannot run it on one of my machines, I'm o.k. with it because I could never run it. On the other machine, I can only run it on my old analog secondary monitor. As luck would have it that is the best place for it.

On a side note, the 1st amemdment, as referenced by someone earlier, is only for laws created by Congress. Any individual can restrict a person's free speech any time they want, and it is perfectly legal. If DBSTalk wanted to censor the content of their boards, then they are COMPLETELY within their rights to do so. If congress made a law that said "No negative talk about the digital tv switch over" then they could not do so and it would be tossed out in court.

The MPAA ans RIAA etc, are private companies, and they can restrict anything they own or control. I think that much of this copy protection is more hassle than its worth, and the industry must adapt its business practices to keep up, but it is not a first amendment issue. Media industries that fail to adapt, will die, ie the newspaper industry. Why have movies gone 3d? To keep you going to the theatre. Keep up or get left behind.

Thats my $0.03 (inflation) but I could be wrong.


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> What does the advisor say about your current vid card and monitor?
> 
> If your vid card is fine but your monitor isnt, at least when trying to use the DVI connection, it still won't work....you seem to be willing to switch to VGA though. On one of my older PC's, even though my monitor and vid card supported HDCP according the specs, I had to switch it to VGA to make it work. The vid card was borderline anyway being a 7800GS OC card with 256MB RAM....
> 
> On a side note, I dont think some realize how much grunt it takes to play an HD stream back smoothly, another reason the specs are high...


The advisor tells me both are incompatible without running it again I don't have the exact verbiage. The vid card is not hdcp, it's pretty old. I ordered the ASUS one I linked above, it's cheap enough to find out anyway. If I don't like it I'll just dump it on a customer, I mean who cares about them anyway.


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Technically that card should work, but you need to make sure what type of slots you have available in your motherboard. The new card you chose is a PCI Express x16, so you need to have that type of slot available. Your old card type is an AGP 8x board, so that new card definitely won't go into the slot you are removing it from.
> 
> Here is an example of an card that would fit in that slot and does have HDCP [Link].


The current mobo I have I bought solely to avoid buying a new video card, Newegg had a grand total of 4 mobo's with AGP and PCI-E slots. I bought the ASRock Dual Sata2 board. Now I will have a reason to buy a nicer mobo as well......I wonder if my wife wants this old dilapidated non-HDCP Veiwsonic 24" LCD screen? :grin:


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Just thought I would follow-up on this. I installed the cheapo ASUS video card, disabled the s/pdif port on my Realtek built-in audio, and it's working using the VGA cable. Did not even try the DVI cable, I will edit here if I do and it works(it won't). Not too big of a hassle but I really didn't need a new video card, the old ATI was doing everything I needed. Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdwood said:


> Just thought I would follow-up on this. I installed the cheapo ASUS video card, disabled the s/pdif port on my* Realtek* built-in audio, and it's working using the VGA cable. Did not even try the DVI cable, I will edit here if I do and it works(it won't). Not too big of a hassle but I really didn't need a new video card, the old ATI was doing everything I needed. Thanks to everyone for their input.


You shouldn't need to disable the realtek, "if" you get the latest driver from:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> You shouldn't need to disable the realtek, "if" you get the latest driver from:
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/


I just disabled the s/pdif port, which is fine since my Klipsch surround system is analog anyway. Do you see a benefit to me changing the Realtek driver that came with my motherboard?

The whole story is I removed my Creative X-FI Extreme Music card because I simply could not get DIRECTV2PC audio to work with it installed. Kind of a bummer because the Creative software tools are awesome, but I can use it in another box so it's not a biggie.

FYI - I hooked up the DVI cable and everything still works, even though my monitor is not HDCP...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdwood said:


> I just disabled the s/pdif port, which is fine since my Klipsch surround system is analog anyway. Do you see a benefit to me changing the Realtek driver that came with my motherboard?
> 
> The whole story is I removed my Creative X-FI Extreme Music card because I simply could not get DIRECTV2PC audio to work with it installed. Kind of a bummer because the Creative software tools are awesome, but I can use it in another box so it's not a biggie.
> 
> FYI - I hooked up the DVI cable and everything still works, even though my monitor is not HDCP...


Realtek supports HDCP [FWIW].
"I know what you mean" about your Creative card. My Diamond extreme is the same way, still no driver that supports HDCP.


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

My Klipsch analog system is really nice.....I would be surprised to find an hdcp system that sounded as good. Well unless it was another Klipsch system....are they doing digital pc systems now? Hmmm off to search (not that I'm buying just curious).

edit-
Interesting it appears they don't make the 4.1 or 5.1 pc systems anymore. Glad I got one.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

I just installed this for the first time and ran into an HDCP problem. "The video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with HDCP support;..." I was able to resolve the problem, like another poster wrote, by disabling my digital audio outputs. I have a VisionTek Radeon HD 3450 with native HDMI and my board has outputs for toslink and digital coax. My monitor is connected via DVI. After disabling the digital audio outputs it worked like a charm. FWIW, just thought I would share my troubleshooting.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gregchak said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I just installed this for the first time and ran into an HDCP problem. "The video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with HDCP support;..." I was able to resolve the problem, like another poster wrote, by disabling my digital audio outputs. I have a VisionTek Radeon HD 3450 with native HDMI and my board has outputs for toslink and digital coax. My monitor is connected via DVI. After disabling the digital audio outputs it worked like a charm. FWIW, just thought I would share my troubleshooting.


"It's just too bad" this doesn't work [you're not able to] with XP.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "It's just too bad" this doesn't work [you're not able to] with XP.


As you guessed it, I am using Vista. I guess I should have noted that


----------



## thebull1010 (Sep 1, 2010)

So i believe it is poor customer service from Directv as well. Here is the deal..I have a newer laptop that isn't the top end but it supports blu-ray. I didn't know that I would need a masters degree in copy-right protection of HDCP or whatever the hell it is. All i wanted to do is use the Directv2PC feature and I can't because of all this stupid technology that blocks me.

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-NW270F...I can't see to get past the analysis on the screen capture protection and graphics card....this plays my blu-rays great and looks great but can play the HD from directv? This is simply dumb. All these technologies don't really work and they don't talk with each other and I hate that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You might try a new driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...Mobile+Intel®+GM45+Express+Chipset+(embedded)


----------

